# Honda onboard battery



## Zuknewbie (Nov 9, 2018)

Do the Honda’s with the onboard battery for starting and electric chute operation have a charging system or do they have to be hooked up to a battery tender between uses?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Zuknewbie said:


> Do the Honda’s with the onboard battery for starting and electric chute operation have a charging system or do they have to be hooked up to a battery tender between uses?


Electric start HSS models a have large multi-winding coil, which has three outputs, all AC volts:

(1) The Motor Coil, used to run the chute motors, generates 9V / 11A @ 3,350 rpm.
(2) The Charge Coil, used to charge the battery, generates 12V / 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm.
(3) The Lamp Coil, used to fire the LED worklamp, generates 11.5V / 0.36A @ 1950 rpm (and then goes up from there...don't have an exact spec for rated engine speed).

The chute motors and battery charging are converted to DC volts. The work lamp is supplied AC volts and the charging circuit and the chute motors each have a separate regulator/rectifier.

All that aside, I still plug it into an OptiMate 4 when it's in the garage, especially if I've been using my big LED light bar.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for that great info.

Brian



tabora said:


> Electric start HSS models a have large multi-winding coil, which has three outputs, all AC volts:
> 
> (1) The Motor Coil, used to run the chute motors, generates 9V / 11A @ 3,350 rpm.
> (2) The Charge Coil, used to charge the battery, generates 12V / 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm.
> ...


----------



## Zuknewbie (Nov 9, 2018)

Great info, thanx


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

That info. also explains something I found odd about the Hondas- why the chute only moves when the machine is running. That high current coil shows that the motors draw significant current and obviously Honda does not want people tinkering with the chute while it is being powered from the battery due to the heavy current usage; that would be an easy way to run the battery down and really, there is no reason to ever move the chute while the machine is [not] running anyway, at least as far as I can tell.

Brian



tabora said:


> Electric start HSS models a have large multi-winding coil, which has three outputs, all AC volts:
> 
> (1) The Motor Coil, used to run the chute motors, generates 9V / 11A @ 3,350 rpm.
> (2) The Charge Coil, used to charge the battery, generates 12V / 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm.
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's the complete wiring diagram...


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

LDRider said:


> That info. also explains something I found odd about the Hondas- why the chute only moves when the machine is running.
> Brian


This must be on the newer HSS models? My HS624 runs the servos without the engine on. They're 12V so run off the battery voltage.


----------



## Iceni (Aug 4, 2017)

LDRider said:


> That info. also explains something I found odd about the Hondas- why the chute only moves when the machine is running. That high current coil shows that the motors draw significant current and obviously Honda does not want people tinkering with the chute while it is being powered from the battery due to the heavy current usage; that would be an easy way to run the battery down and really, there is no reason to ever move the chute while the machine is [not] running anyway, at least as far as I can tell.
> 
> Brian


The older HSS where only electric start models had the joystick ran the chute motors off the battery and they would work without starting. There are probably several reasons, but I believe they changed it to eliminate the manual chute control completely. When they introduced the new USA-produced "A" models here (I think we tried the first test models in '14 or '15) we were told that a lot of the changes were made to improve sales in the US.


----------

